# New 1187 youth compact issue



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a new 1187 compact 20 gauge that I have set up for turkey hunting. Today while patterning it I had trouble getting the Federal TSS load to feed from the magazine tube. It would fire the one I placed in the chamber and eject it correctly but the next shell would feed to the lifter then hang before going into the chamber. I think if I take it down, clean it throughly, give it a slight oiling it may feed correctly. It feeds 2 3/4" field loads ok. I hope this isn't a hard to resolve issue. I read on another forum where someone had a similar issue but they didn't say what they did to correct it.
Have any of you had this same issue with a new gun?


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Mar 2, 2019)

Buddy of mine had one done the same thing your talking about and never did get it to work he traded it .


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 3, 2019)

I researched several web sites and found on Gobbler Nation where a couple of guys had the same issue I'm having. It appears that the 1187 compact 20 gauge and 1187 Super Mag both have a Barrel Seal Activator which helps them both handle low power shells as to cycling. If this activator is removed the 3" heavy loads will cycle correctly. I looked up the purpose of this piece to insure that is what it is for and it is. I have a 12 gauge 1187 that doesn't have this piece, which is what the manual for the guns show also. Why the regular 12 gauge doesn't have it and the 20 gauge compact plus the 12 gauge Super Mag do I don't understand but that's the way it is. 
This week I'm going to remove the Activator and see if the heavy turkey loads will cycle correctly before I even clean it. If it does I will know this is the fix but I'll clean it anyway afterwards to insure the factory oils are removed and then oil with what I use on my 12 gauge.


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Mar 4, 2019)

I have had similar issue with mine. Just removed the activator but have not had decent enough weather to try it out. Keep us posted if you do find that the activator is the issue. I also had problems loading the shells in the magazine tube. Seemed that they were hanging on something inside the tube, like a burr. I removed everything and polished the inside of the tube, added a wolfe Xtra Power spring and a different follower and that seemed to help.

Ridge Rooster


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 4, 2019)

I'll keep you posted Rooster as to the outcome. I also have the same issue you described as to putting shells in the tube. My 12 will do this also if I don't start the shell almost level when loading it. I'm not really worried about that right now but I will keep in mind what you did in case it becomes something that appears to interfere with the feed of the steel into the action. 
I plan on shooting Thursday to see if the activator removal corrects the issue as the guys on Gobbler Nation suggest. 
Man I can't wait until Turkey season comes in and I get to bust one with the 20.


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Mar 5, 2019)

I have retired my 12's since going to the 20's and TSS. Actually am putting together a Mossberg 500 410 to try this year. Got it together just waiting on some decent weather to pattern and see what all the fuss is about. 
Keep me posted!

Ridge Rooster


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Mar 7, 2019)

Today I shot my 20 again with the activator removed. it worked much better. i still had it to on occasion not push the shell into the chamber but a slight touch to the bolt arm and it snapped right in. Now I'll do a good cleaning which I feel sure will correct the issue. I also tried an Extra full choke .585 restriction with the #9 TSS, 3rd Degree and Long Beard #6. The #9 TSS and 3rd Degree shot very well out of it. I really like the pattern of the TSS. The Long Beards not so good. Long Beards do shoot good out of the Tight Wad .570 choke. I think I'll try to find a .575 up to a .578 choke to see if I can bring the Long Beards in close to the pattern I get with them out of my .570 choke but still keep close to the TSS pattern I get with the .585. The biggest difference with the TSS and a .585 choke versus the .570 choke is a much more even pattern with smaller hole pockets. It's just a good killing pattern. I didn't do a pellet count but the pattern looked to have 80%+ of the pellets in a 15" or less circle. It was a very good pattern but I sure can't put a Long Beard #6 in by mistake with the .585 choke.


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Mar 11, 2019)

Glad it worked better but sounds like its not perfect? Maybe a chamber cleaning might be the answer??


Ridge Rooster


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Mar 13, 2019)

Shot mine yesterday evening. Cycled perfect but till having a little resistance when inserting shells into the mag tube. Guess I need to polish it some more?

Ridge Rooster


----------



## Clemson (Mar 14, 2019)

Replace the plastic magazine follower with a metal one from Brownells.  That generally helps sticky shell loading.


----------



## Ridge Rooster (Mar 15, 2019)

Already replaced with 2 different followers, both metal, can't remember the brands. Also replaced factory mag spring with a Wolfe brand xtra power spring. There is a flaw inside the mag tube. Tried buffing it but apparently need to do it again.

Ridge Rooster


----------

